
My Grandma the Poisoner - GuiA
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/my-gandma-the-poisoner-0000474-v21n10
======
NhanH
Since someone else was also thinking that the story seems too unbelievable, I
looked up the "Canned beets and sunflower seeds" recall to see if it existed
(and just because I was curious of what happened). Google search doesn't
return anything meaningful for me. Does anyone know what incident that was?

~~~
VLM
The story also has some whoppers about scuba diving, and the replica of James
Randi's blood of St Januarius deal (the red oil in a glass vial in a fancy
container). And methane sprayed on an arm and set afire.

It reads very realistic fictionally. I don't believe a word of it other than
an impressionistic setting of mood and scene. That aspect of it is pretty
good.

There is a genre of lit where you put in technical errors so you can attack
the people who notice them for not getting the point, that he loved his
grandma although she was obsolete and toxic in the modern world although still
physically barely living in it. Yeah author, I get it, you don't have to put
intentional errors in it so your little english lit buddies can feel all
superior when the unwashed masses of "nerds" find it full of mistakes. Much
like hollywood intentionally screwing up everything involving computers
because it'll only offend nerds.

------
personjerry
This is a great work of fiction, but I don't feel it's relevant as HN content.
What does everyone else think?

~~~
goblin89
Do we consider a story fiction unless explicitly stated otherwise?

~~~
personjerry
I searched after beet recalls and found no such evidence anywhere

------
johnloeber
That was a really interesting read, but on the creepy/terrifying side of
things. One line especially stood out to me:

> When we announced my wife’s pregnancy, Grandma freaked out about how there’d
> be another mouth to feed and we couldn’t afford it.

Assuming the miscarriage happened intentionally, as a consequence of Grandma's
food, then I am taken aback by how this woman acted autonomously and
intrusively, attempting to covertly control the lives of others, for their
"benefit," because she "loved them."

I suppose that's a remarkable example of the danger of not understanding
boundaries: where social responsibilities end, and where dangerous overreach
begins.

------
jxm262
Wow , just wow.

------
sunseb
OMG

------
eunoia
That was an amazing read

